# Pigeon layed eggs on my balcony...I'm moving!



## Steffla

Hello...someone please help me with advise...

I live in an apartment. A pigeon pair hangs out on my balcony (and I don't discourage them)...and today I found that one of them was sitting on a nest (I only saw one egg...but may be two??). The problem is, I am being relocated out of state in one month. In checking sites, I understand the eggs won't hatch and the babies won't be able to survive on their own for at least another 8 weeks. My worry is, when I move my landlord will "dispose" of the nest (which breaks my heart)...by this time the babies should have hatched.

I don't know what to do?? I am in the San Fernando Valley (Los Angeles area)...is there a pigeon/bird rescue I can call?? How should I handle this?? The eggs were laid probably yesterday (3/23/05) and I move out of my apartment on 4/21/05.

Help please!


----------



## TAWhatley

Thank you so much for your concern for these pigeons and their soon to be babies!

I think there are only two practical options here:

1) Let the eggs hatch and give the babies as much time as possible being raised by their parents. When you feel you have to take action, then get in touch with me ([email protected]), and we can make arrangements to get the babies to me to finish growing up. I am in South Orange County, Lake Forest CA and do rescue and rehab pigeons.

2) Remove the eggs right now before any development has started and also remove the nest. If you choose this option, you will need to gently discourage the pigeons from starting another nest before you move.

Terry


----------



## Steffla

*Thanks, Terry ...*

Thanks for your fast reply, Terry. What is more humane? Allow the eggs to hatch and attempting to remove the babies safely when I need to move....OR removing the eggs now? I feel terrible for the pigeons...taking their eggs away. Are they not yet developed inside? I am COMPLETELY new to knowing anything about pigeons (but I LOVE all animals). What would you do? I think the babies would only be a couple weeks old when I need to move.


----------



## Feefo

If the eggs have only just been laid then I would remove them immediately. 

If there is only one egg then you will have to watch out for the arrival of the second one and remove that too. It is 2 or 3 days after the pigeon starts incubating before an egg develops enough to have that spark of life in it.

You could replace them with plastic eggs, the pigeon will continue to incubate them for about 21 days before abandoning them, after which you could make the balcony inhospitable so that they don't get into trouble when you leave.

Cynthia


----------



## Steffla

Where do I find plastic eggs? Do I just throw the real eggs out? I'm sorry for the stupid questions. I just want to handle this humanely.


----------



## elvis_911

take the eggs out as they are barely developed..and even if you break it you wont see a bird..it will just be yolk so its not that bad..and relocate them

just a thought  


Elvis


----------



## Feefo

Where are you? Animal feed stores sometimes sell them in the UK but I am not certain about other places.

You would just remove the egg and dispose of it.

Another method that fanciers in the UK use is to take one egg at a time and hardboil it, then replace it when cool.

The important thing is to remove the egg as soon as possible. If you break open a fertile egg before the pigeon starts to incubate it you will see that all there is to show it is fertile is a tiny circle of paler yellow in the yoke. When the pigeon starts to incubate a dot of blood appears and this gradually develops into an embryo and later a bird. I remove the eggs when there is not even a speck of blood because I am comfortable about it at that stage.

Cynthia


----------



## Birdmom4ever

It makes me uncomfortable, too. I have to take a lot of eggs away because we would otherwise have far more pigeons than I can properly care for. It always makes me feel guilty, but knowing the alternative is an over-crowded loft and sick birds alleviates the guilt. I always take them within hours of them being laid, and if I miss one for a couple days and see that it's fertile, I let them keep it.

Believe me, the pigeons will take it in stride if you remove their nest at this point. They will quickly begin a nest elsewhere. One argument for taking the eggs now is that you want to discourage them from nesting on your balcony. If they are allowed to hatch their chicks there, they'll be all the more attached to that spot. Personally I think it would be best to discourage them now so that they aren't vulnerable to whoever comes along next, the landlord and/or new tenant.


----------



## TAWhatley

Lots of good advice from everyone. Steff, it would seem that the best thing to do is to take the eggs now and dispose of them and the nest. If you decide to do this, then do make sure that the parents don't just start over again on your balcony as the next resident may not be as compassionate as you are towards them.

If you aren't able to justify the removal of the eggs and the nest, then I'd say the next best thing is to let the parents hatch and babies and raise them for as long as possible. If the babies are even a few days old when they have to be removed, they will have a far better chance of growing up strong and healthy than if taken from their parents right away. The longer they can stay with the parents, the better off they will be.

Then, just to play devil's advocate, it's possible that a predator might get the babies or that they fail to thrive in spite of being cared for by their parents.

Terry


----------



## KIPPY

Last year Wal-mart had small white plastic eggs around Easter. Craft store may have some in stock, I know they sale the wooden eggs but they are not painted white.


----------



## Steffla

Thank you all so much for your responses!! This is such a helpful resource for animal and bird lovers! So many people have the attitude (especially in a big city) that "it's just a pigeon...there are millions of them...big deal". But I DON'T feel that way.

I will remove the eggs asap today and try to make my balcony non-pigeon friendly so that they will go somewhere else. I can't count on the next tenant allowing the pair to hang around as I have...and I don't want newly hatched birds (or their parents) in jeopardy. 

It will break my heart to remove the eggs from the nesting birds...but I think it is for the best...and as you all have mentioned, they are not likely to be developed yet (after only a day).

Thank you again so much for your input and knowledge!!!!!

Stefanie


----------



## TAWhatley

Steffla said:


> It will break my heart to remove the eggs from the nesting birds...but I think it is for the best...and as you all have mentioned, they are not likely to be developed yet (after only a day).Stefanie


I think you've made the right decision in this case, Stefanie. Thank you again for caring and being concerned. 

Those of us who have mated pairs of pet pigeons or those who have lofts have had to get used to removing the eggs and replacing them with fakes. If we didn't, we would be very irresponsible in allowing more little lives into our world than we can take care of. 

Terry


----------



## cats6birds4

Stephanie, I think you made the right choice in removing the eggs. I know its hard and you feel bad about it, but I think it would be even harder to take the actual babies from the parents a few weeks from now. Im a rehabber and I had someone call with the same situation last summer- babies on the balcony, they were moving and the landlord wouldn't let the nest stay. So I had to take the babies and boy was that a tough one! I felt so bad for the parents. But the babies were fine and were raised by two foster pigeons that I have. Good luck to you! Thanks for thinking of their welfare!


----------



## Steffla

Just an update...there were two eggs and I was able to remove and dispose of the entire nest. What makes it so hard is the two parent birds seem to trust me (allowing me extremely close to both of them without a flutter)! They are both currently on my balcony...and one seemed to be looking for the removed nest for a while, but now both seem okay. I am removing everything from my balcony that might be attractive as a future nest...

Thank you all again, so much. You made it so much easier for me...learning from all of you that it was early enough to humanely dispose of the eggs. I am very sensitive to animals and had I not found this site and received all of your helpful responses I don't know what I would have done! I agree that removing the new eggs was much easier than waiting for the babies to hatch and removing them from their parents at just a few days old.

Thank you all!!!


----------



## Lin Hansen

Steffla,

Thank you for being compassionate enough to seek advice on this....many people in your situation would not have cared one way or the other.....
Good luck and best wishes with your move!

Thanks again,
Linda


----------

